# 0.1.1 D. tinctorius unfertilized eggs?



## Campfireevan (Jun 13, 2014)

My friend has a pair of Dendrobates tinctorius that have been laying unfertilized eggs eggs like crazy.








There have been several clutches similar to this one, but no embryos have been developing. 

Is it possible to have 2 females that are both laying eggs without the presence of a male? Or could it be a female and an immature male? A male with bad aim? Let me know what you guys think. 
Pic for sexing.








Thanks, Evan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Campfireevan (Jun 13, 2014)

Another clutch from this morning...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks like a pair to me.


----------

